# nice to see you again



## iyavor

Helly everyone...

I'm hosting a get-together.
I want to say to them the following:

Nice to see you again
I'm so happy you could make it tonight. I hope you enjoy your evening. 

Any help will do! Thanks

Ilan


----------



## Whodunit

iyavor said:


> Nice to see you again
> I'm so happy you could make it tonight. I hope you enjoy your evening.


 
In German:

_Schön, euch wieder zu sehen._
_Ich bin froh, dass ihr es heute Abend doch geschafft habt. Ich hoffe, ihr habt einen schönen Abend!_


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Shalom!

*Turkish:*
Sizi tekrar görmek çok güzel.
Hepiniz bu akşam buraya gelebildiğiniz için çok sevinçliyim. Umarım iyi bir akşam geçirirsin.

Have fun, Ilan.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
Nice to see you again
I'm so happy you could make it tonight. I hope you enjoy your evening.
Miło Was znów widzieć.
Jestem bardzo szczęśliwy, że mogliście dziś przyjść. mam nadzieję, że miło spędzicie dzisiejszy wieczór.
(the speaker is male and is talking to a group of people)


Tom


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

Mukava nähdä teitä taas.
Olen iloinen, että pääsitte tulemaan. Toivotan teille hauskaa iltaa!


----------



## samanthalee

In Mandarin:

很高兴能再次与大家见面 。

非常感谢大家抽空出席。预祝大家渡过一个愉快的夜晚。

Do you happen to need the Pinyin version?


----------



## Joannes

One of the options in Dutch:

Plural addressee:
*Leuk jullie terug te zien.*
*Ik ben zo blij dat jullie er vanavond bij zijn. Ik hoop dat jullie je vermaken vanavond.*

Singular addressee:
*Leuk je terug te zien.*
*Ik ben zo blij dat je er vanavond bij bent. Ik hoop dat je je vermaakt vanavond.*

(None of the used pronouns is marked for gender.)


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:

This is for plural adressees, since you wrote "I want to say to them":
_Que bom voltar a vê-los.
Estou muito contente por terem podido vir esta noite. Espero que passem um bom serão.
_


----------



## Lello4ever

In Italian

"Sono davvero felice di rivedervi"
"Sono contento che siate venuti stasera. Godetevi la serata!"


----------



## iyavor

Hi samantha!

Xie xie ni for you translation.

But as my Chinese is still elementary- I need a pinyin translation please!! 

Thank you!

Ilan


----------



## Etcetera

Hi!
The Russian version would be as follows:
При*я*тно в*и*деть вас вновь.
Я рад, что вы пришл*и* сег*о*дня. Над*е*юсь, вы хорош*о* провед*е*те в*е*чер.
Like in Tom's Polish version, the speaker is male and is speaking to a group of guests.


----------



## Arrius

*françai*s: Ravi de vous  revoir.
Je suis très content que vous êtes venu(e)(s).
Amusez-vous bien.

*español*: Mucho gusto en verle otra vez.
Estoy muy contento que haya venido.
Que lo pase bien,


----------



## jonquiliser

Så roligt att se dig (/er/Er) igen!
Jag är mycket glad att du (/ni/Ni) är här (or: att du/ni/Ni har kunnat komma)!
Jag hoppas du/ni/Ni kommer att ha en trevlig kväll!

=Swedish.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi iyavor,


> Mandarin
> 很高兴能再次与大家见面
> hĕn gāoxìng néng zàicì yù dàjiā jiànmiàn
> 
> 非常感谢大家抽空出席。
> fēicháng gǎnxiè dàjiā chōukòng chūxí
> 
> 预祝大家渡过一个愉快的夜晚。
> yùzhù dàjiā dùguò yīgè yúkuài de yè



Japanese:
またお会いできてとてもうれしいです。
今晩はお集まりいただき、ありがとうございます。どうぞ楽しんでいってください。

mata oaidekite totemo ureshii-desu.
komban-wa oatsumari itadaki arigatōgozaimasu.  dōzo tanoshinde itte kudasai.


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

.إني مسرور برؤيتكم مرة أخرى. يسرني جدًا أنكم استطعتم الحضور الليلة. أتمني أن تستمتعوا بالأمسية
(_Inni masruurun biru'yatikum marratan ukhra. Yasurruni jiddan anakum istaTa`tum al-Huduura 'l-layla. Atamanna an tastamti`u bil'umsiya._)

Since you'll be saying this, I'll also give you a colloquial translation (Palestinian Arabic):

.أنا مبسوط بشوفتكم مرة تانية. أنا كتير مبسوط إنكم قدرتوا تيجوا الليلة. إن شاء الله تنبسطوا بالأمسية
(_Ana mabsuuT ibshofitkom marra taanye. Ana ktiir mabsuuT inkom 'dirtu tiiju 'l-leele. Inshaala tinbisTu bil'umsiye._)


----------



## Zsanna

Hello,

"Nice to see you again
I'm so happy you could make it tonight. I hope you enjoy your evening. "

in Hungarian gives:

a) informal way (addressing 1 person):
Nagyon örülök, hogy újra látlak és hogy el tudtál jönni. Remélem, jól érzed majd magad!

b) informal way (addressing several people):
Nagyon örülök, hogy újra látlak titeket és hogy el tudtatok jönni. Remélem, jól fogjátok érezni magatokat!

c) formal way (addressing 1 person):
Nagyon örülök, hogy újra látom és hogy el tudott jönni. Remélem, jól fogja magát érezni.

d) formal way (addressing several people):
Nagyon örülök, hogy újra látom Önöket és hogy el tudtak jönni. Remélem, jól fogják magukat érezni.

Note: 
I had to make one sentence from the first two because the expression "nice to..." is translated (in a natural way) by "I'm glad to" in this case. There is a difference in the last sentence between the future forms I used. My aim was to sound as natural as possible (apart from being exact) this is why I did not make an effort to apply exactly the same form used previously.


----------



## yukilicious

Indonesian

Nice to see you again = senang bertemu dengan Anda lagi
I'm so happy you could make it tonight. I hope you enjoy your evening. = Saya senang sekali Anda bisa datang malam ini. Saya harap Anda menikmati acaranya.

note: replace _Anda_ with _kamu _(shortened "_mu_") to make it sound less formal and with _kalian _to address more than one person (or _Anda semua, _which is very formal)


----------



## Abbassupreme

In the Tehrani (Western) dialect of Persian, COLLOQUIALLY:

Nice to see you again= Kheyli khosh-hâlam keh shomâ râ dowbâreh mibinam. (I'm very happy to see you, again.)

Va kheyli khosh-hâl ham hastam keh shomâ emshab tunestin biyâyin.  (and I'm also very happy you could make it.)  Omidvâram keh vâsatun emshab khosh begzare. (I hope you enjoy yourselves, tonight.) 

This is the polite form when addressing one person, and the polite form can _also_ be used when addressing a group of people.  In other words, the polite "you" and the "you all" forms are, in all grammatical respects, identical in the spoken form.

More informally, the aforementioned can be translated thusly:

Kheyli khosh-hâlam keh tow râ dowbâreh mibinam, va kheyli khosh-hâl ham hastam keh tow emshab tunesti biyâyi.  Omidvâram keh vâsat emshab khosh begzare.

Treat the vowels like in Spanish, except for the "a"s.  There are two distinct "a"s in Persian:  long "a" (â) and short "a" (a).  Long "a" is pronounced somewhat like the "a" in "father", but the "a" is more like something between an "a" and an "o".  The short "a" is pronounced as in "cat", but the "a" is far shorter.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi : Tumsey phirsey milkar khushi huee.

In Malayalam : Ningaley (Tanney) pinney kanden santosham inDu


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:
Tore teid jälle näha! Ma olen nii õnnelik, et te saite täna tulla. Loodan, et te naudite tänast õhtut.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Arrius said:


> *françai*s: Ravi(e) de vous / te  revoir. (vous = formal or plural - tu/te/toi = intimate)
> Je suis très content(e) que vous êtes soyez venu(e)(s).
> Je suis très content(e) que tu sois venue
> Amusez-vous bien / passez une bonne soirée / je vous souhaite une bonne soirée
> Amuse-toi bien / passe une bonne soirée / je te souhaite une bonne soirée
> *español*: Mucho gusto en verle otra vez.
> Estoy muy contento que haya venido.
> Que lo pase bien,


----------



## noncasper

In Vietnamese:
Rất vui khi gặp lại bạn
Tôi rất hạnh phúc nếu bạn có thể hoàn thành nó tối nay
Chúc bạn có 1 buổi tối vui vẻ


----------



## Neriel

In euskera:

Pozten nau zu berriz ikusteak.
Pozten nau zurekin berriz/berriro elkartu izanak.


----------



## kusurija

Nice to see you(pl.) again 
I'm so happy you could make it tonight. I hope you enjoy your evening. 

In Czech:
To jsem rád(m.)/ráda(f.), že Vás zase/opět vidím
Jsem tak rád(m.)/ráda(f.), že jste se mohli dnes večer sejít.
Doufám, že si tohoto večera(evening)/večírku (evening party) užijete.

In Lithuanian:
Taip miela vėl Jus matyti
Džiaugiuosi, kad Jūs galite šį vakarą susirinkti.
Tikiuosi, kad vakarėlyje gerai pasilinksminsite/kad gerai praleisite vakarą.


----------

